# Need a little advice



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Make the split on the side of the mold longer? Mold release may be your friend in the future, but someone once posted on Beesource that it will eat away at the inside of the mold. I wonder how long that would take?:scratch: However, these molds come with instructions to use a light spray of mold release before filling.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

The only time I've seen candles stick in their molds like that is if the wax was poured too hot. Pour temp shouldn't be higher than 160-165F.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, pouring too hot will cause them to stick more. Also, I find it is better to remove the candle from the mold soon after it is completely hardened, rather than let it sit in there for many hours or overnight. You have to be careful that you don't remove it too quick in those flex molds or the wick will just pull through the candle without the candle coming out. Experience will tell you when the right time is. I also don't like using mold release spray, as I think it causes a hard residue or buildup to occur in the mold (talking about pillar candles and the like, not necessarily tapers), and then when you pour succeeding candles in the mold, the build up causes the candle to have imperfections on the outside, instead of it being nice and smooth all around. You can scrub out the buildup if it occurs, between pours, but its a pain to do so IMO.


----------

